# Paul DeLaHaye



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

There is a rumour going around that Paul DeLaHaye died last last night..i do hope its just a rumour he has a great physique.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

From CNP site..Kerry Kayes

kk - I received a phone call at 9am this morning from a friend of Paul Delahaye informing me that Paul was found dead yesterday at his home.

Paul was a friend of mine and I've known him on and off for a good 10-15 years. He won the British and got his pro card, he was training to do a pro show this year and was going to be one of my guest posers at our Northwest show.

Paul will be sadly missed in the bodybuilding circles and I will let you all know when I hear any more news including the funeral arrangements.

Kerry


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Such a shame, i met him at The South Coast in 2006 when he guest spotted and then at the Little Chef afterwards, a real stand up guy, sadly missed.

My thoughts and prayers go to his family and friends.

RIP


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

poor bloke  never met him but R.I.P all the same


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

**** what a waste of a true bodybuilder who wa going to the top peace bro

chem


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Sad news


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

He looked great in that pic. Amazing arms. What a waste of an amazing physique and no doubt a great personality.

RIP.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Only spoke to Paul Tuesday as he was going to come to Temple Gym to see me. I met Paul a few years ago at H.M.P Ranby where we spent the Summer together training, we hit it off straight away. He won his Pro card that year after only a few months training!! What a real shame and a sad loss to British Bodybuilding. My thoughts go to his family...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sad news indeed.

I only met Paul once, backstage and onstage for the overall at the British in 2005. We all knew before we went on for the pose down who'd got it. He had a cracking physique.

Thoughts go out to his friends and family.

James


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

i never met Paul in the flesh but had spoke to him a few times on the phone this year. From what i encountered, he was a great guy and was willing to help any way he could. As the guys have said, in the Brirish bodybuilding scene he'l be sadly missed, but nowhere as much as with his family, who our thoughts go out to!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats terrible news.

I met Paul at Leamington when he qualified for the British, and immediately got on well with him. I spoke with him again every time our paths crossed again after that and found him to be a decent bloke.

When we first met, I commented to him that he was the last of the "old school" heavyweights, from the golden era of the 90's. He was no doubt destined to do some damage on the pro circuit, which from speaking with him I know he dearly wanted to do. His passing is a real loss to the sport.

R.I.P. big fella.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds like a great guy who will be sadly missed - R.I.P

Thoughts got out to those close to him.


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Sad news. My condolences to Paul's family and friends.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Very sad indeed.

RIP Paul


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

i met and trained with him in a part of our pasts that werent our best days. yet he seemed to smile and just wanna train every day on the poorest diet ever. i moaned and he just got on with it. he was out of his game for many years and still when he had HIS chance so many years later he still claimed a pro card. AMAZING considering such a bad hand of cards dealt to him.

i genuinly liked Paul and even seeing him on the posters at the gym where i train i bragged knowing him a few months and that he was a good lad without attitude alot of the big lads around us had. he had brilliant genetics all over...but GREAT legs.

R.I.P. to a very nice person from my eyes!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I never met him but he was a great bodybuilder, anyone who wins the british title deserves respect.

RIP


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Amazing physique, my condolances go out to all his family & friends.

R.I.P


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

RIP


----------



## tom anderson (Jun 30, 2008)

Paul WAS my best mate, he is sadly missed by his family and friends. I miss him very much....


----------

